# 10 year old catches an 11lb Bucket Mouth



## bukhuntr (Aug 2, 2013)

I thought my boy had a big mouth until he caught this lunker last Saturday.  He caught it in a private pond in Monticello on a 4" black lizard.  He has cried wolf so many times I thought he was hung up again.  He is a fishing fool!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats great bud! I was 18 before I ever caught anything even close to that size....


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 2, 2013)

that smile says it all ..

congrats to the young man ....


----------



## fredw (Aug 2, 2013)

What a fish!  Congratulations to your young fellow.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 2, 2013)

You should have seen the look on his face when I made him let it go!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh man! He's ruined! A good ruined!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome.  Bet he brags on that one a bunch.

Hoss


----------



## drumbum77 (Aug 5, 2013)

That last pic says it all!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal!!!! I think it's great ya'll let her go, but I for one would not have been upset if he wanted her on the wall. Good for the young man. I think I would have run my Daddy ragged had that been me.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!! Replica mount?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 5, 2013)

awesome


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats to both of y'all!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats on a big bass for your boy. At that age he would have made all art. Or at least a replica. I'm 38 and never caught bigger than 7 or 8 lber


----------



## Victor DeVine (Aug 6, 2013)

awesome!!! I love seeing a kid love the outdoors!!!


----------



## pnome (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice!  That's a heck of a fish!


----------



## Beretta682 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet.  Nothing like the feel of a lunker on the end.


----------



## Shakie97 (Aug 6, 2013)

Great job man!!!  Keep that fishing hole a secret.


----------



## Monster Hunter (Aug 8, 2013)

wow!!! Thats's a great fish. Congrats to the young man


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 8, 2013)

Ya, I'm gonna get a replica mount for him.  It was a buddies farm pond and thought we better turn it back.  When I was a kid we had a seven pounder that we named Fred. He is the biggest fish about 6 of my buddies have ever caught.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome bass, congrats!


----------



## bayoubetty (Aug 9, 2013)

That is one big beautiful bass for sure!!!! congratulations young man!!


----------



## seeker (Aug 9, 2013)

Great bass, was it caught on one of the McGarritys properties?


----------



## fd123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Whats directions to that pond again? (JOKE)..lol

That's AWESOME MAN!!! Cherish this time with your son..He will be grown before you know it! Just like that song > "Don't Blink" <


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 15, 2013)

bukhuntr said:


> Ya, I'm gonna get a replica mount for him.  It was a buddies farm pond and thought we better turn it back.  When I was a kid we had a seven pounder that we named Fred. He is the biggest fish about 6 of my buddies have ever caught.



Yes! Replica! I have a replica of a big Brown I caught, and I think it looks great!

Hope you measured it, and be sure and send the pictures to the taxidermist!


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 18, 2013)

That's a huge Bass!!!  Releasing him was a cool move.  Congrats to the fisherman.


----------



## Gut Bucket (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow big ole sucker


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 22, 2013)

That's good stuff right there.  Congrats, good job.

John I.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

That's a good one. I've been chasing a 10+ for a long time.


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Really really cool!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jan 20, 2014)

awesome fish! congratulations to your son on the trophy catch n' release.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 20, 2014)

pure awesomeness.


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice one!!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 28, 2014)

*nice*

Congrats young man.. very nice bass.. smile says it all


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2014)

MONSTER TOAD of a Fish!!  First words outta my mouth when I saw this! That is SOO Awesome!!

When I showed this to my 10yo, I had to explain to him Why we would have let her go if he caught it too............he thought I was crazy!

Such a Great story, I Love this stuff so thanks for sharing!


Congrats Young Man on a Monster Toad of a Bass

Remember, Any Cast and at Any Moment, it Can happen...................Be Ready!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 10, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> Ya, I'm gonna get a replica mount for him.  It was a buddies farm pond and thought we better turn it back.  When I was a kid we had a seven pounder that we named Fred. He is the biggest fish about 6 of my buddies have ever caught.



That is awesome lol.  Congrats to the boy!


----------



## hunterz (Mar 13, 2014)

That fish is bigger today.  You should see her now.


----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 17, 2014)

Did ya'll catch her again Timbo?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

what a fish


----------

